# Farm security Cameras ?



## Countrylovingmamma (Feb 27, 2019)

We have a 40-acre property in the mountains with a shared driveway and we are trying to find a security camera system that we can put at our gates that also has an intercom. But I am having a hard time finding something that fits our needs so I'm hoping maybe someone here can help with recommendations. 

My problem is We need a security system to be wireless with cameras that have at least a 1500 foot range to the receiving base at the house and or have some way of remote viewing from Cell or PC. The cameras also need to be battery / solar power as there is no electricity near our driveway gates. 

We need these as recently one of the neighboring seasonal property has gone up for sale and people are not closing our gates when they come through them and one even broke one of our gates because they were too stupid to figure out how to open it. This is unacceptable as we cant have our horses getting out and we really don't need our other neighbor's cows getting in. 

TIA for any suggestions for cameras that would work.


----------



## ksbowman (Oct 30, 2018)

There are several hunting trail cams that will alert you when motion is detected and will transmit pictures to your phone. They work off batteries and a small solar charger will keep them topped off. Check Cabela's or Bass pro shops.


----------



## walkinthewalk (Jul 23, 2008)

Subbing as I am interested in what others suggest.

I don’t have a shared driveway but I do have a locked gate and only need a 500 foot range. I have looked on/off for a few years and I still can’t find anything suitable.

The only option I’ve come up with is to pay for a system such as ADT, or similar. I’m not ready to do that just yet. One of my neighbors is a deputy sheriff in our county so his presence on our road will have to do for now, lol


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

I use Ring. I only have one camera right now but plan to get more around the house.

This picture happens to be on my phone because I accidentally screen shotted it. It can zoom in and out pretty well.... 

The only thing is... the barn cats keep setting it off....


----------



## ksbowman (Oct 30, 2018)

I just Googled " trail cam that sends pics to phone" and there were several that ranged in price from $149.95 to $350. Amazon has them too. Also, a you tube video that show how to setup and use.


----------



## QtrBel (May 31, 2012)

If you have to have intercom then the ring video doorbell may be able to be setup to work for you. Call them and tell them what you need.


----------



## Countrylovingmamma (Feb 27, 2019)

What kind of a range does the Ring have? as far as I can tell they only have a small distance that they work. Because we want to put them up at our front and back driveway gates where the distance from our house is about 1500 feet. We like the features of the ring style cameras so that it will alert us when someone is coming to the gates if were not home and that we could intercom someone that looks like they are going to bust our gate again. 



farmpony84 said:


> I use Ring. I only have one camera right now but plan to get more around the house.
> 
> This picture happens to be on my phone because I accidentally screen shotted it. It can zoom in and out pretty well....
> 
> The only thing is... the barn cats keep setting it off...


Thank thank you to the others that replied with the trail cam ideas but they are not quite what we are looking for as I have seen some of the trail cam options. We have a trail cam already that we could move to one of the gates but we would prefer more of a surveillance style camera with a built-in intercom as said.


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

QtrBel said:


> If you have to have intercom then the ring video doorbell may be able to be setup to work for you. Call them and tell them what you need.


I think all the ring devices have the intercom. I have the battery one now and it has it. I will try to take pics of it zoomed in and out to give you an idea what you would see. My parents have a system of 8 cameras around the house with a TV in the house that is always on and then they can access it via internet. Their system is way better but it was 1200 where mine is 200....


----------



## QtrBel (May 31, 2012)

My mom has them in the back of the house for the far yard. I am pretty sure hers are camera only no intercom but the neighbors have cameras and doorbell all connected. The door bell is definitely intercom but connected cameras I don't think are. Perhaps different types of systems for different applications. I can ask my brother; he bought them. 



ETA He also said paid plans can work on cellular network so if you can use your phone in that location it can work there.


----------



## QtrBel (May 31, 2012)

My brother said he never showed her how to use the talk feature and dad prefers she doesn't know about it. It will work in your wifi zone. You can get boosters and such to extend your range. I am talking about stuff I know nothing of but that is what he said.


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

I kind of played around. These are just what you see without zooming and then I kind of moved around and zoomed. I mean, it's not a superior system but it's affordable. I can try to take pix at night to so you can see what that looks like. This gives me what I want but I need one on the side of the house and one on the front. I do not have a door bell so I'll have to probably do the same camera type system on those spots.

We are trying to see if there is a way to put one at the barn but I don't think my wifi is strong enough so we would need a repeater...


----------



## Fuddyduddy1952 (Jun 26, 2019)

Surveillance systems technology changes all the time, maybe consult with a company in your area for ideas.
If I were to do it, I'd consider wired rather than wireless. Something like this RG59 coax/power siamese cable. Typically about $100 per 1000ft, either along fenceline or buried. 
Yesterday a helper and I buried 200ft of similar larger double Siamese cable 6" deep by hand, two shovels in less than an hour. We've had lots of rain so easy job making a slot, cable in, push it back.
Wired is better resolution, less expensive.
1500ft I'd use a sub soiler with blade removed ,1" slot all you need.








Sent from my SM-S320VL using Tapatalk


----------

